# EK43 accessories



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey guys,

Can you point me in the direction (links ideally, and on Amazon ideally) for accessories that pair well with the EK43 - principally refering to the jam funnel things that people use to get the grounds into the portafilter as there are lots on eBay and i'm unsure on sizing and the metal cocktail shaker that is often used to dose into whilst it's clipped onto the grinder. The only ones I see for this product are huge pint sized ones, but I see a lot of shops using nice clean metal 6/8oz ones.

+ any other products you use with your EK43 to make life easier!

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I use a 3 printed funnel from ******


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> I use a 3 printed funnel from ******


Have you got a link or a bit more info?

edit: oh the 3d one. I see. Looks ok, but was looking for ideally metal. Seen people in shops use them.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

@whiteyj is a member of the forum who has been making various bespoke coffee related items with his 3d printer. You could PM him and see if he can print you one off (assuming it's the same as Mrboots2u's funnel).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you want a metal dosing funnel - think your only option is a blind tumbler from the guys behind the HG One in the States. The tumbler isn't cheap and you have to factor in shipping costs from USA.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You might also consider a Coffee Catcha - CoffeeHit sell them - again not cheap but cheaper than the HG blind tumbler. It sits on top of the portafilter and has the advantage of not sitting inside the actual filter basket. I use one with my EK. I dose into a cocktail tumbler - shake the dose really hard to make sure the fines are evenly distributed and then dump into the portafilter with the Catcha sitting on top. Use a light brush to level the puck and then tamp. Sounds a faff but it's worth the effort. Found this method increased extraction yield.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Set-of-10-Stainless-Steel-Cup-Mug-Drinking-Coffee-Beer-Tea-Camping-Travel-180ML-/331535883089?hash=item4d31141b51:g:5pUAAOSweW5VLzoa

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-5-Stainless-Steel-Chip-Cup-set-of-4-/112035281322?hash=item1a15d2b9aa:gwEAAOSwpdpVXvM5

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12x-Sauce-Cup-St-St-8oz-Stainless-Steel-Bowls-Serving-Restaurant-Kitchen-/182027164921?hash=item2a61aa1cf9:g:Xs8AAOSwDuJW14Ou

Just suggestions. Not exactly sure what style you have in mind and these are just variations on cups


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I am starting to look into such things too. I know @ronsil uses some sort of small atomiser bottle to give the beans a quick spray with water before grinding to prevent static I think. I'm not sure exactly which he ordered but it was from ebay. He also had a load of handy aluminium pots for keeping ready weighed doses of beans in which I'll need to get.

I was looking at the stainless cones but I think they only do Aluminium and they are from the USA. If I could get the dimensions for them I could probably get some made up. Please post up if you find one a decent price.

I'm also wondering where to get a finer burr scale. Mahlkonig do one which has double the marks mine has I think but I know there are other fine ones. Where's the best place to get one?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Don't know if the best place but 3FE do a dial with more marks.

Any atomiser should be fine, it's just spraying water on ya beans


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The atomiser came from Amazon & 2 squirts of water stops all static. I've never had a problem doing this nor most others I know but Gary,(@garydyke1) was a little worried about some damp getting into the EK. Had the head off the machine a few times for cleaning but never seen anything adverse(moisture)



*Compact Perfume Atomiser £5.45*


*The one shot pots came from Callum who organised a bulk order when the EKs first arrived*.


*My dial also came from Ireland*


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Recommend the 3Fe dial  here


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm looking for something like this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kilner-Stainless-Funnel-Decanting-Preserve/dp/B0056HV812/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1468965209&sr=8-2&keywords=jam+funnel

That fits the portafilter well so I can pour the grounds in without too much care

Then, also looking for an actual cocktail tumbler (looking for a specific one to recommend) thats not massive.

Thanks for the tips so far though


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whatever you get make sure it fits around the basket , not in it .

Can't fault the 3D funnel . I've been through most things with the Ek . The jam funnel frustrated me as it sat inside .... You can get the perger kne from st Ali . It's just ain't worth the cash tho over the 3D one


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Cheap version of this would be nice!

http://3temp.com/product/dosing-funnel-ek-43/

or UK distribution of this:

http://sensorylab.com.au/collections/pro-shop/products/jam-funnel


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Another nod for the 3D funnel...

I've got a coffee catcha but it's sat in the draw right now as the printed one works really well!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The 3D print works really well. It's deeper than catcha not as pretty but very easy to use.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ronsil said:


> *The one shot pots came from Callum who organised a bulk order when the EKs first arrived*.


I could easily have missed it, but from where?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You need to check with Callum.

If I remember correctly he had to buy a considerable amount of them.

However last I heard was that they had all gone

Great little pots & they seem to have a clear plastic lining.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ronsil said:


> You need to check with Callum.
> 
> If I remember correctly he had to buy a considerable amount of them.
> 
> ...


Found them from previous thread: http://www.tinwaredirect.com/index.php?_route_=p/148378/c/8375_12076/Stock-Tins/New-Tins/T9050-50ml.html#!prettyPhoto


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, those are the ones. Problem is, they come in packs of 200.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

But that pack of 200 only costs £66. Most of us have bought at least one tamper (most of us more than one) which costs more than that. Even if you cannot find others interested right now it's not much of a cost to carry while waiting for others to buy some from you.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just needs someone to step forward - they are great, by the way, use mine every day.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Stevie said:


> Cheap version of this would be nice!
> 
> http://3temp.com/product/dosing-funnel-ek-43/
> 
> ...


The jam funnel is easily found on Amazon.

The Andrew James brand is cheap and nicely fits a 58mm portafilter. I used one until I switched to one of the @whiteyj 3d printed funnels. The 3d printed is IMHO better and easier to use because it locks onto the portafilter making it easier to use one handed.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I think I'll go for a 3D printed funnel.

I'd be interested in some of those tubs but I'm not sure how many. I was thinking about 30 but would take a few more if it made a group buy viable (say 50?).


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd be up for some of those tubs...


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dan1502 said:


> I think I'll go for a 3D printed funnel.
> 
> I'd be interested in some of those tubs but I'm not sure how many. I was thinking about 30 but would take a few more if it made a group buy viable (say 50?).





MarkyP said:


> I'd be up for some of those tubs...


How many might you be interested in Mark?

Looks like they work out at nearly £93 with VAT and "initial" delivery. So for 50 I'd guess it might be about £33 or less?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

*This company*  supplies 50ml tins in lower multiples so 10 will come out just over £10-11 delivered.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> How many might you be interested in Mark?
> 
> Looks like they work out at nearly £93 with VAT and "initial" delivery. So for 50 I'd guess it might be about £33 or less?


I was thinking about 10 - 20

Enough to swallow a 250g bag into 16g or 17g doses for the freezer!


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Was going to start a new thread, but this one kinda fits.

The 3fe dials - how much faff are they to fit? I'm presuming the knob has to come off, and thus recalibration afterwards?

Oh, and what size wine measure do people normally use?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Was going to start a new thread, but this one kinda fits.
> 
> The 3fe dials - how much faff are they to fit? I'm presuming the knob has to come off, and thus recalibration afterwards?
> 
> Oh, and what size wine measure do people normally use?


Pretty straightforward to fit. As far as I remember you just need to make sure that you turn the dial right around to finest - so it won't turn more. Take the knob off, the dial sticks over the top of the existing one and then put the knob back on. I made the mistake of not knowing where the dial was before taking the knob off and made my self jump when the burrs touched at 4 (after putting it back on) then recalibrated and been happy since.

It's possible I'm forgetting something here but think it's right...

Not sure what wine measurement you're thinking of - depending on the day I usually judge it by the bottle ;-)


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Do you mean the pots we dose into?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I mean something that can be clamped in and ground into - when I'm grinding the days aeropress allocation for work it could be useful...


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh, and do 3fe provide the sticky with which to attach?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@dan1502

@*dan1502 and MarkyP (hoping you'll see this anyway as you've been on recently). I had been toying with the bigger order of tins but think I'll keep it simple for myself and just order from the link that the systemic kid put in. Their isn't a massive difference in price over getting 200 and it's definitely less "admin" for me....*



*
*


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I ordered one from 3fe about a week ago. I'll let you know what it comes with when it arrives if nobody answers beforehand. I decided on silver which is not pictured. I was thinking I would remove the existing one first.

I'm still up for buying some metal containers but want to get the machine to and back from the engineer before forking out any more money on bits.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

No worries, thanks for letting me know...

I'll probably do the same!


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

@jlarkin - crossed post. If you can hang on a couple of weeks or so all being well with my machine I would be prepared to order and distribute them. I nearly bought them the other day but thought I'd best wait.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

dan1502 said:


> @jlarkin - crossed post. If you can hang on a couple of weeks or so all being well with my machine I would be prepared to order and distribute them. I nearly bought them the other day but thought I'd best wait.


I'd go thirds...


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I am trying to get my machine sorted asap but am in the hands of others so don't know exactly when it will be though I am hoping to get it to the engineer today or tomorrow. Once I know it's going to be ok I will be happy to order the pots. I've been using one the last few days to grind into then close and shake before dumping in the PF.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Hm, I could definitely be up for some as well.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dan1502 said:


> I'll let you know what it comes with when it arrives if nobody answers beforehand. I decided on silver which is not pictured. I was thinking I would remove the existing one first.
> 
> I'm still up for buying some metal containers but want to get the machine to and back from the engineer before forking out any more money on bits.


My experience = It comes with nothing - literally the dial with some double sided sticky bits in an envelope.

I'm not in a hurry for pots, so I will hold off then and let us know if you end up going for the bigger pack?

Cheers,


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok guys, I'll update soon.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

dan1502 said:


> Ok guys, I'll update soon.


Worth looking into a micro hopper from @whiteyj if you single dose (as I guess most people do) as it finishes it off nicely:


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Out of interest was there any reason why the aluminium jars were chosen rather than say 100 ml glass jars (or plastic)? The Lynwever jars look great but ouch at the price (in fact everything they make seems to be pretty cool and whilst expensive, I appreciate the designs and perfectionist attention to detail).

Regarding the hopper, isn't the bottom part of the supplied hoppper good enough as it is? If not I might look into having an alternative hopper milled out of aluminium at some stage.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

For jars, my guess is, because you ideally want the coffee protected from direct light.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I did wonder that but then noticed that the lynweber ones are glass or plastic. Also brown or blue coloured glass can be had plus I'd but putting them in a draw anyway. Not that I'm saying glass or plastic would be better; there are just lots of choices in those materials in smaller quantities on ebay etc.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

1- 3D printed catcha from (I can't remember who)

2- Kilner funnel (amazon)


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Oh, and do 3fe provide the sticky with which to attach?


3M scotch tabs


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

This one? If so, what's the outside diameter of the bottom where it would sit in the grinder?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Kilner-Stainless-Funnel-Decanting-Preserve/dp/B0056HV812/ref=pd_sim_201_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=41i3KviJYGL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&psc=1&refRID=1N8E5H9Z3YG9TZD60DKN


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Doesn't matter if you sit it on top of the 3D printed catcha.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm interested to see whether it would fit the grinder without the hopper, perhaps with a spacer ring or some sort of tape if close or the standard hopper base (black part with sliding 'gate') as I would like to come up with a neat well fitting solution. I'm not sure what the 3D printed catcha is. Also the finish of the 3D printed parts isn't great though it might be that they can be sanded.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

See here for pictures of my silver dial which just arrived and the sticky strips on the back. I have some decent 3M double sided tape so I might cut some to fit all around instead.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?32862-EK43-Check-Maintenance


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Could maybe get it powder coated if you think finish is an issue.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok, so I've just ordered 200 of the metal pots from tinware direct. The price came to £92.34 including VAT and delivery. Let me know how many you want and once I have them I'll check the postage cost and get things organised. I'm not sure how many I want myself yet but they'll be at least 150 available. They don't weigh much so shouldn't cost much in postage.

I've also ordered one of the jam funnels to see how it fits as they're less than £5. The bottom diameter is quoted as 50mm so could be ideal or maybe not quite. I'll update the thread with my findings but if it works there's no point doint anything else otherwise I might get something fancier made at some point.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Put me down for 20 or so, or whatever your minimum amount would be


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

No problem. I live about 200 meters away from the post office and my wife isn't currently working so relatively small numbers aren't a problem. I'll probably send them by Royal Mail small parcels 1st class with signed for an option if you want to pay the extra. We can sort that out once they've arrived. Cost price of course and payment by paypal or bank transfer.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Put me down for 20 as well or whatever minimum...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@dan1502 are they airtight


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

This is the description from their website covering their range of these jars so I think so.

These seamless jars are ideal for storing liquids, waxes and cosmetics. The screw top lid protects the contents inside, making them ideal for the kinds of products that are liable to spill or that are carried around. They are a lightweight packaging option for businesses looking for wholesale tins. The screw lid means that the tins are even more airtight that your average tin, which along with the EPE lining and coating of a food safe lacquer makes them ideal for the storage of perishable, edible, or cosmetic and beauty goods.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Can I take 20 please


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

No problem. My thinking was 25 to 30, not because I wish to sell more but that 25 20g doses makes 500g and there being about 27 18.1g doses in 500g. I'm happy with orders of 20 though if that's what's wanted.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi @dan1502

If not too late to the party (and being a non EK owner







) and giving deference to anyone already signed up if that is the case, would be happy to be considered for between 20 to 30, whatever to suit.

Thanks

John


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'd take 30 please, if that works ok numbers wise. Thanks Dan!


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

No problem. I think that comes to about 110-120 plus mine so still more available.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I'll happily up to 30 if that makes things easier


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

I'd go for 20 if that's ok too?


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes, no problem. I make it we're up to about 130 - 140 now plus the 30 or so I'm happy to be left with so there's should be enough for one more batch of about 20 to 30.

(I'd be happy to trade for some training too if anyone's local)


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Not suggesting me but might help to mention where you are again (assuming you have before)


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry I hadn't realised it wasn't in my profile. I've updated it.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'll update the thread with an order list and confirm the prices including postage and payment details as soon as I can manage, hopefully this evening.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

So the list:

UbiquitousPhoton 20-30

MarkyP 20

Mrboots2u 20

johnealy 20-30

jlarkin 30

cambosheff 20

That totals 130-150.

If those who've said 20-30 take don't mind taking 30 that leaves me with 50 which I'm fine with.

Postage should be £3.35 if I can get them in a small parcel and post 1st Class (not signed for).

That would mean £12.58 for 20 and £17.20 for 30 including postage. I'll pack some and check the postage later.

If you want to change your numbers let me know as I don't mind ending up with a few less but want to keep at least 30 for myself.

Payment will be bay paypal friends and family or bank transfer but I'll get them packed up first to confirm postage. By all means let me know your names and addresses by pm in the meantime.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

If it helps, I'll take 30...


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

It's up to you @MarkyP but let me know quickly as I've started packing them


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Updated list which I hope is ok as I've boxed them up:

UbiquitousPhoton 30

MarkyP 30

Mrboots2u 20

johnealy 30

jlarkin 30

cambosheff 20

Total 160.

I'll check the postage and confirm in a few minutes.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok 30 it is!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

30 for me please.

Will pm you details and happy to PayPal f&f.

John


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok so I've checked the weight for postage and it's £3.35 for 1st Class. Signed for is £1.10 extra if you'd prefer that. Please let me know along with your names and addresses (I have a couple already) and I'll reply with my paypal address if paypal friends and family is easiest for everyone.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

All paid for now, thanks. Three packages went out today and I should be able to post the other three tomorrow.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Cheers Dan for sorting this out. Mine arrived today and they're exactly what I was after! TYVM


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mine arrived today, looking very nicely packed. I haven't got them out yet but I'm sure they'll do the job. Thanks a lot Dan, you're a gent!


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

No problem, it's nice to be able to give something back given how helpful forum members are. The other three were sent this morning on my way to work.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Just a quick thank you @dan1502 pots arrived today very well packaged

John


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

All received, with thanks!

I got a printed label and everything!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll add to what others are saying here - Thanks very much!

All the pots arrived safely and 15 of them are already in the freezer!


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok, so I bought one of these but there were loads in stock at the time and it was less than £5.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00DTWJKJI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=32M6X45JT4LPG&coliid=I2SMDO13HICO86

Looking at the diameter before buying I had a feeling it would exactly match the EK43 rather than fit over it and I was right.

So I've modified it by grinding slots with a dremel, carefully prizing it wider with pliers with duck tape wrapped around the grips and also pushing it down over a strong wine bottle to expand it a bit more evenly. Six or eight slots might have worked better but it's turned out ok. In fact probably six as eight might cause problems with the raised bits of the EK.

Though I put tape aroung the EK it is hard to ease it over it and some paint inevitably flaked off.

I've tried it once and all beans went straight down so I think the job's a goodun.




























Now I just need to work out how to make nice coffee :-D


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I made a couple of cups this morning and can confirm the hopper works a treat. You can just chuck the beans in from the pot and it looks pretty decent too.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Stupid question of the day, but how do I get the adjustment knob off to apply the 3fe dial?

Is it the side screws that you would normally loosen for recalibration?

Every video I have seen, they remove the two front screws on the casing, and the whole front comes off, knob and all


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The small Allen screws lock the adjustment knob onto the shaft. You will also have to fully undo the centre adjustment screw to be able to remove the knob so you can get at the dial face and remove it.


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Has anyone mentioned the one real EK43 essential item yet?.................


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

When looking for a suitable sifter I noticed that Wilko have the Kilner funnels for £3 down from £4 which is very cheap (I thought I got a good deal from Amazon at just under £5). I think they're the same.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I mentioned this in the learning thread but it's probably better here; has anyone either found a similar sifter to the Tala one but with veins which reach the edges or successfully modified one? I want to get on with ordering one. The benefit was clear so I will introduce it to my routine but I did find it a faff. Some faff is quite satisfying but I found this annoying, the worst part being trying to get the grinds from the edge beyond where the veins reach hence my questions.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Quick go with a pastry brush round the edge will deal with all the stray grinds


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

OK. I'll see how I get on. Is it the (pink) mini version of the Tala I need?


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

dan1502 said:


> I mentioned this in the learning thread but it's probably better here; has anyone either found a similar sifter to the Tala one but with veins which reach the edges or successfully modified one? I want to get on with ordering one. The benefit was clear so I will introduce it to my routine but I did find it a faff. Some faff is quite satisfying but I found this annoying, the worst part being trying to get the grinds from the edge beyond where the veins reach hence my questions.


No I haven't found anything yet. I have the same thoughts as u though and am thinking about taking off the bottom section and designing a 3D part so it drops straight into the portafilter. My worry is that all that banging and tapping a little bit defeats the object of the sifter in the first place... consistent distribution process = consistent quality shots...


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have been after some Klüberpaste UH1 84-201 but have had trouble sourcing it (it's the grease used by Mahlkonig; a high quality food safe grease). I found a supplier in Germany that sells it for €30 a 60g tube plus postage and have also had a price direct from the factory which was still expensive.

I probably should have asked to gauge demand first but I didn't and have ordered a 600g tub of it from a UK supplier with a view to splitting it into say 10 60g tubs or 6 100g tubs and selling it on less what I want to keep. I'm not certain of the total price per 60g tub yet but think £15 posted a tub should pay for the grease, containers, postage and packing and leave me with a tub or a touch more for my hassle. If 100g is preferred I shall work out a price accordingly.

Is anyone interested? I'll probably put it up in the for sale section once it's arrived and I've figured it out. I'd prefer to sell it on here rather than list it on ebay (at a higher price).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

dan1502 said:


> I probably should have asked to gauge demand first but I didn't and have ordered a 600g tub of it with a view to splitting it into say 10 60g tubs or 6 100g tubs and selling it on. I'm not certain of the total price posted per 60g tub yet but think £15 posted a tub should pay for the grease, containers, postage and packing and leave me with a tub or a touch more for my hassle. If 100g is preferred I shall work out a price accordingly.
> 
> Is anyone interested? I'll probably put it up in the for sale section once it's arrived and I've figured it out. I'd prefer to sell it on here rather than list it on ebay (at a higher price).


What's this referring to? It doesn't seem to follow any recent comments, on this thread?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Single dose tins.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Nah, guess again. You don't have a 600g tub of them  and I got a share of them when they were bought a while ago.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> Nah, guess again. You don't have a 600g tub of them  and I got a share of them when they were bought a while ago.


Now I'm curious


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dan1502 said:


> I probably should have asked to gauge demand first but I didn't and have ordered a 600g tub of it with a view to splitting it into say 10 60g tubs or 6 100g tubs and selling it on. I'm not certain of the total price posted per 60g tub yet but think £15 posted a tub should pay for the grease, containers, postage and packing and leave me with a tub or a touch more for my hassle. If 100g is preferred I shall work out a price accordingly.
> 
> Is anyone interested? I'll probably put it up in the for sale section once it's arrived and I've figured it out. I'd prefer to sell it on here rather than list it on ebay (at a higher price).


 @dan1502 .....???


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sorry guys, I don't know how I lost the first paragraph before posting! It is about Klüberpaste UH1 84-201 and I've edited the post now.


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

dan1502 said:


> I have been after some Klüberpaste UH1 84-201 but have had trouble sourcing it (it's the grease used by Mahlkonig; a high quality food safe grease). I found a supplier in Germany that sells it for €30 a 60g tube plus postage and have also had a price direct from the factory which was still expensive.
> 
> I probably should have asked to gauge demand first but I didn't and have ordered a 600g tub of it from a UK supplier with a view to splitting it into say 10 60g tubs or 6 100g tubs and selling it on less what I want to keep. I'm not certain of the total price per 60g tub yet but think £15 posted a tub should pay for the grease, containers, postage and packing and leave me with a tub or a touch more for my hassle. If 100g is preferred I shall work out a price accordingly.
> 
> Is anyone interested? I'll probably put it up in the for sale section once it's arrived and I've figured it out. I'd prefer to sell it on here rather than list it on ebay (at a higher price).


Vaseline is the other recomended food safe lubricant for the EK43.

Easier to find in small quantites.

-JKK


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I might be interested in some KluberPaste, always good to have.

I seem to be collecting food safe lubricants since getting better machines. Not entirely sure what to make of this.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Noted. I have been using vaseline as I've not had anything else but it's not ideal. Although expensive I suspect a small tub of Kluberpaste shall last a lifetime and probably be useful if I ever have the need to lubricate other kitchen machinery.


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

I use this:

http://www.lfspareparts724.co.uk/product/lubricant_tube_lubrifilm_plus_28g--1180000


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I think that would be a similar price posted for the same quantity as I will be offering and probably a bit more.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Grease arrived this morning.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just a quick tip re the Tala mini sifter. I found grinds escape through the hole through which the wire to the handle passes. Whilst wondering whether I had a grommet to fit I noticed the end of a biro on the floor which was one with a hole through it. I released the wire lever and was able to persuade it past the right angle bend without having to bend the wire and it fits very well. Although it doesn't jam in that tightly it seems to stay in place without securing with glue or such like and has stopped grinds dropping out of that side.

Next I want to try and make a clean sweep modifcation so it doesn't leave grinds at the side.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Grease now available in the for sale section


----------

